# My poor baby..



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Aiden came down with Croup Sunday Evening. 
He woke up coughing about midnight and when I went to check on him he was having problems breathing and so I brought him into the bathroom and ran a hot shower (the steam usually helps) but after 20 minutes he was still wheezing and so his Daddy brought him outside to see if the cool night air would help..but it didn't. 
So, we got out the Nebulizer and gave him Albuterol hoping that it would help the inflammation..nope. :suspicious:
I called the E.R. and they told me to call his Dr. so I did...Dr. said bring him to the E.R. 
On the way there he started singing along with the radio..lol
I asked him if he was breathing better and he said that he was so back home we went. 
I finally got him back to bed around 3:30am...long night! 
My DH stayed up all night to make sure that he was okay and then dropped our daughter off at school before going to work.
UGH! Poor guy...at least I was able to get a few hours of sleep. 
I took Aiden to the Dr. monday morning and he gave him oral steroids to lessen the swelling and said to keep giving him Albuterol if it helped. 
He has finally gotten rid of the Croup cough but now he has a wet cough (which is normal with croup) and a high fever (which is not) so we're going back to the Dr. this afternoon to get it checked out. 
Good thoughts for my little guy would be much appreciated...he's feeling pretty crummy and just lays on the sofa like a little lump...not like himself at all.
He still finds the strength to play his Wii though..lol

Todd's been keeping him company


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poor Aiden... I hope he feels better soon!

That picture of him and Todd is just too sweet... even if Aiden doesn't look too happy to be sick!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Aw.....poor little guy.:hug: Sending good thoughts and prayers he is feeling better soon.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Prayers for a quick recovery. My son would get the croup often when he was growing up I did too for that matter. It is hard on us mommies.*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh poor Aiden, and poor Mommy I remember it being so hard when they cant breath,. I love that Todd is laying with him & keeping him company.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a precious little boy your Aiden is. I hope he's better fast. There's nothing worse than our kids feeling bad.

Sheri


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww, poor baby.  And look at sweet little Todd keeping him company when he isn't feeling well. 
Hope he is better soon!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, poor Aiden, poor mommy and daddy. My younger brother used to get the croup when he was young and I remember the fear in my mother's eyes when she had the shower going full force, hoping the steam would break it up. It's so hard to watch them suffer.

Get better soon Aiden. Love his lap warmer.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wishing Aiden a fast and healthy recovery! Hope you all get a restful sleep tonight.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I sure hope he is better soon. It's so hard for parents to see our little ones sick. Years ago I was up many nights with one of mine that had croup. It's tough on everyone. Keep us posted on how little Aiden is doing.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

What a sweet picture, poor guy. It's so hard to see our kids in pain. Sending Aiden get well wishes!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Feel better soon Aiden!



Eva said:


> He still finds the strength to play his Wii though..lol


Amazing isn't it? Too cute!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We moms hate it when our angels are sick!! I hope your munchkin is up and at em' soon.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awww sweet boy! My son has asthma and allergies, so anytime he gets sick, he gets the croup bark too!
I hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Hope your little guy gets better soon! It's no fun to be sick at Christmas...
BTW, Todd is so darn cute! Makes me want a short-hair havanese for my 2nd dog....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh, sorry he's feeling so sick. Both of my boys have allergies and asthma, many loooong nights and breathing treatments. 

One episode when my oldest was in 4th grade...I was rushing him to the ER and it was rush hour so I was driving in the emergency lane and going fast with hazard lights on. He was crying and I asked if he was getting worse, to which he replied, "NO, your driving is so crazy it's scaring me!" Needless to say, I slowed down and he calmed down. Breathing problems are so scary to the mommies though!!!

Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear your guy is sick, but what a sweet picture of a boy and his dog. Todd looks upset that his buddy is not feeling well. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

We're back from the doctor. Aiden's croup has turned into Pneumonia 
His fever's finally going down though and once his antibiotics kick in he should be on the mend. 
Thanks for the prayers and positive thought coming our way. 
I'm hoping that he's able to sleep better tonight. 
Last night was awful! Poor little guy was coughing so hard that he kept waking himself up every 30 minutes and would cry until we came in and cuddled him back to sleep...
Todd's always very sympathetic when someone is sick.
I think that he enjoys the cuddle time.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Eva, I'm sorry that Aiden has pneumonia! That is absolutely no fun to have. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Get better soon Aiden!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Awww, poor little guy! I hope he feels better soon and you get some sleep tonight!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Aw, poor fella! I hope he feels better quickly and has a good night tonight letting you and dh get some much needed sleep.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I hope Aidan feels better soon. My son has asthma too. He's had the croup twice, it's really scary. We had to go to the ER once. I'm glad he has Todd to keep him company.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hope Aiden feels better soon. He sure is a cutie! Love the pic.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Awww, I'm praying for your little man!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ah nuts! Being sick is no fun  Poor lil' guy. Hope he's better soon. And you get some rest yourself, mama. I know how rough it is when the kiddos are sick.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Sure hope he feels better soon.....he is a doll! Not that I want my kids to be sick, but now that they are grown and gone, I miss being about to mother them back to good health!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, poor Aiden. I hope he gets well very soon. 
I must say though that the photo of him with Todd is absolutely adorable. His poor little sad face and his loving little dog (with toy) right by his side. It could be a commercial for cold medicine or something. 

Get well soon Aiden! 
Good boy, Todd. Aiden needs your company.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Aiden, DH and I were able to sleep through the night 
Aiden sounds much better this morning. 
He still has the horrible chest cough but his voice is coming back and he's been chasing Todd through the house so his energy levels up..lol
He actually asked for a waffle for breakfast. It's the first time in several days that he has asked for food...usually it's been me begging him to eat SOMETHING! 
So yeah, it seems like it's shaping up to be a much better day. Thanks for all of the get well wishes


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

mckennasedona said:


> His poor little sad face and his loving little dog *(with toy) *right by his side.


 Not just any toy..that is Aiden's Ducky...he's had it since he was 4 months old and it follows him everywhere. 
It used to be silky and pale yellow but over the years (and many washes) it's turned earth toned and lost its softness. 
He LOVES ducky and Todd is very lucky that he's letting him so close to his baby...lol


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Glad your fella's on the mend! The picture of him and Todd is priceless! (That sweet little "boo boo" frown) 

Hugs from me and lickies from Riley!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Your son's expression let's you know he's not happy! Poor baby. Sure hope he feels better soon.


----------

